# 2011 Case Alpha Skid Steer



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

I was at my local Case dealer yesterday and checked out the Alpha skid steer. I must say that I was a bit disappointed with the Case/New Holland. Here are a few pic's I took.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Its a nice looking unit, I will give them that. Cab is nice and roomy and has good visibility.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

This one came with the standard linkage style controls.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

More................


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

The engine looks like a pain to work on.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Enjoy.............


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Last ones.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, I have some pictures on LawnSite of the SR220 & SV300. I saw the SR175 but had camera issues that day but it had the old school controls like the 1845's. It sounds like they had to make room for the future emissions stuff which is coming. I've been on the fence on the Alpha as I love the Series 3 machines and am pretty Case loyal but there are some good stuff on the Alpha (have you seen the breakout numbers?)and am hoping to get one to try out soon. I think the cab is right up there with anyone and the motor is from what I've been told good on fuel yet still having good power.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

StuveCorp;1283387 said:


> Thanks for sharing, I have some pictures on LawnSite of the SR220 & SV300. I saw the SR175 but had camera issues that day but it had the old school controls like the 1845's. It sounds like they had to make room for the future emissions stuff which is coming. I've been on the fence on the Alpha as I love the Series 3 machines and am pretty Case loyal but there are some good stuff on the Alpha (have you seen the breakout numbers?)and am hoping to get one to try out soon. I think the cab is right up there with anyone and the motor is from what I've been told good on fuel yet still having good power.


You are the first person i have ever heard of who liked the series 3, the dealer up here even told me to stay away from it, that one out of every two they sell comes back, especially the 420/430 machines, for some reason they don't handle the cold at all.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

I am rather excited to see what the new machines are like


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

buckwheat_la;1283447 said:


> You are the first person i have ever heard of who liked the series 3, the dealer up here even told me to stay away from it, that one out of every two they sell comes back, especially the 420/430 machines, for some reason they don't handle the cold at all.


Really? What just dont want to start or what?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Triple L;1283462 said:


> Really? What just dont want to start or what?


they don't like cold weather, at all, -5 celsius and even plugged in they don't start. I know this first hand as we were building a barn for a guy on a acreage, and he had just bought one about a week earllier, 3 times in 2 weeks the machine wouldn't start, even when it was plugged in. Eventually they replaced the machine, but i was in at the dealer and talked to the same salesman about the series 3 engine, and his advice was NOT TO BUY ONE!!! Said something about that engine was never designed for our climate and hates the cold weather. Now i am taking the salesmans word for it, but around here you can't give one of those machines away because of their questionable reliability.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

buckwheat_la;1283447 said:


> You are the first person i have ever heard of who liked the series 3, the dealer up here even told me to stay away from it, that one out of every two they sell comes back, especially the 420/430 machines, for some reason they don't handle the cold at all.


That dealer should be beat. The 440S3 has the 4.5 motor and is a monster, it is the same motor the 450 and 465 have. The 440S3 is the hot rod of skids, big motor in a smaller chassis/frame. The old 420 had motor issues but haven't heard of any problems with the S3 changes and the cold starting thing is news to me. I've had gelling issues but that is fuel not machine and when it's -20+ it happens sometimes.

I encourage guys to try out the Alphas.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Havent heard of issues with the 440, but the machine I dealt with was a 420.


----------

